# Lymphoid Aggregate



## wi6003la (Feb 8, 2012)

Doctor removes an colon polyp 211.3, but pathology report comes back Lymphoid aggregate. How would you code this? 211.3 or 569.89 Any feedback would help.  Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 8, 2012)

how about 457.8


----------

